# Cách lắp ráp quạt trần Kadeka tại nhà 2001



## Dung Thủy (24/7/21)

Cách lắp ráp quạt trần Kadeka tại nhà 2001
Điện Máy Quốc Dân xin trân trọng gửi tới quý khách cách lắp quạt trần KDK tại nhà trong trường hợp khách hàng ở xa mà muốn đặt mua online.


1. Chuẩn bị:
1.1. Các bộ phận của quạt
•    Tương tự như khi lắp đặt quạt trần Panasonic tại nhà, quý khách sẽ cần chuẩn bị các vật dụng đầy đủ và cấu tạo quạt trần nói chung trước khi tiến hành lắp đặt quạt trần KDK.
•    Cánh quạt KDK.
•    Động cơ lắp ráp KDK.
•    2 mảnh ốp bảo vệ quạt.
•    Ống cao su với thanh tre.
•    1.2. Đồ gia dụng:
•    Dụng cụ vặn ốc vít quạt KDK.
•    Kìm tuốt dây điện.
•    Máy khoan.
•    Khung treo quạt (thông thường khi xây nhà sẽ lắp đặt trên trần các phòng)
•    Thang và một chiếc kính để đảm bảo an toàn cho mắt.
2. Các bước tiến hành:
– Bước 1: Nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn cách lắp đặt quạt trần KDKCho dù trước đó bạn đã được hướng dẫn cách đấu nối quạt trần KDK trước đó. Tuy nhiên, lời khuyên của các chuyên gia và nhà sản xuất là bạn vẫn nên đọc kỹ hết hướng dẫn bên trong thùng quạt để có thể nắm rõ thông số quạt trần KDK và quy tắc lắp.
– Bước 2: Gắn hộp điện vào trong khung treo quạt KDKBạn nên cố định hộp điện và khung treo quạt lại với nhau bằng những con ốc và bộ đệm.
– Bước 3: Chuẩn bị nguồn điệnNguồn điện này thường sẽ được đi âm dưới trần trong khi xây nhà để đảm bảo thẩm mỹ.
– Bước 4: Cách đấu nối dây quạt trần KDKLuồn dây điện của động cơ quạt KDK qua thanh treo và nhét thanh treo vào hộp động cơ quạt. Tiếp theo bạn nên đính thanh treo bằng ốc định vị và thanh nối rồi siết chặt.
– Bước 5: Lắp đặt cánh quạtTrước khi lắp đặt cánh quạt bạn cần phải tháo những con ốc trên hộp máy của quạt KDK ra rồi lần lượt nắm những cánh quạt vào nơi những con ốc vừa tháo. Tiếp theo lắp đặt cánh quạt cẩn thận, hạn chế những trường hợp ma sát làm trầy cánh quạt. Siết chặt lại những con ốc lại để tránh rơi cánh quạt sau đó chúng ta sẽ lắp ti quạt vào. Lưu ý nên tham khảo hướng dẫn lắp đặt quạt trần KDK của nhà sản xuất trong sách.
– Bước 6: lắp hộp sốĐây là các loại không phải quạt trần KDK điều khiển.
Mở hộp số và nhấc hộp số ra khỏi đế sau đó luồn dây nguồn và dây dẫn qua lỗ ở đế hộp số. Sau đó gắn hộp số lên tường ở vị trí thích hợp bằng ốc vít. Tiếp đó tiến hành nối dây nguồn và dây dẫn với các cổng kết nối, không được nối trực tiếp dây dẫn này trực tiếp với dây nguồn bộ hộp số này sẽ bị hỏng.
3. Một số lưu ý khi thực hiện cách lắp quạt trần KDK
Trong quá trình lắp đặt quạt trần KDK, để đảm bảo an toàn cho cả người và thiết bị khi đi vào sử dụng, bạn cần lưu ý một số điều hướng dẫn lắp quạt trần KDK dưới đây:
•    Chọn vị trí lắp đặt quạt trần phù hợp: tốt nhất nên chọn vị trí trần nhà ở giữa căn phòng để có thể luân chuyển và phát tán không khí của quạt làm mát đều cả căn phòng. Trường hợp phòng có diện tích rộng thì nên lắp đặt 2 chiếc quạt trần KDK hoặc lắp quạt trần lớn để có thể đảm bảo hiệu quả làm mát cho cả không gian Phòng. Đừng quên đảm bảo khoảng cách tối thiểu của quạt với tường và các quạt khác.
•    Móc treo: trường hợp khi xây nhà bạn không lắp quạt trần không có móc treo thì nên nhờ sự hỗ trợ của các đơn vị cung cấp để họ lắp đặt vì họ có thiết bị chuyên dụng dễ dàng thi công hơn và đảm bảo được tính thẩm mỹ, đặc biệt là khi lắp quạt trần KDK loại nhỏ.
•    Riêng những sản phẩm quạt trần KDK có công suất tiêu thụ quạt trần lớn bạn cần nối trực tiếp nguồn điện chính của nhà. Còn quạt có công suất nhỏ thì có thể lắp bình thường. Trường hợp sử dụng nhiều quạt thì nên thiết kế hệ thống đường dây điện riêng dành cho quạt trần để có thể đảm bảo an toàn.




•    Để hạn chế tối đa các sự cố đánh giá quạt treo trần Kadeka 5 cánh điện có thể xảy ra, trước khi tiến hành lắp đặt quạt trần bạn nên ngắt toàn quạt trần Kadeka tốt không bộ nguồn điện, công tắc điện, tốt nhất nên dùng dụng cụ kiểm tra điểm để kiểm tra trước khi lắp đặt.Sau khi test thử mà xảy ra lỗi quạt trần KDK bị rung lắc khi quay thì cần kiểm tra lại ngay.
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được cách lắp quạt treo trần KDK rồi. Để được tư vấn kĩ càng hơn vui lòng inbox fanpage Điện Máy Quốc Dân để được trợ giúp.


----------

